# Can rats eat mushrooms?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Y'know, the kind you put in spaghetti and stuff. I was curious because my parents always put it in my spaghetti, but my bf and I hate them... so there was a nifty idea to maybe treat them to these little things.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

As far as I know cooked mushrooms that we eat are ok as an occasional treat.


----------

